# For Anthony Bourdain fans..



## ronjohn55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Free copy of "The Nasty Bits".

http://msnamstel.onlinepromo.com/

You do have to be 21, and a US resident, but it looks like it's VOID in California. 

John


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Ronjohn


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info/link!!


----------



## QSis (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool!  I signed up for one - thanks!

Lee


----------



## Toots (Sep 22, 2006)

AWESOME!!  I just signed up too - I hope I get the book before my vacation in 3 weeks, I think it would make a great beach read!
thanks for posting this info John!


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> but it looks like it's VOID in California.


 

...................................


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks man! I had this one on my wish list. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 22, 2006)

Ooooh, me too!  Thank you very much.


----------



## southerncooker (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this one. I am looking forward to getting my copy. I really enjoyed listening to A Cook's Tour on tape.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

kewl, ronjohn.  thanks for the tip!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up.  I've ordered one, too.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Us poor non- Americans! I would have loved to read that


----------



## southerncooker (Nov 15, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has received their copy of Nasty Bits yet?


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2006)

Nope not yet


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2006)

Was wondering the same thing myself.  It's been about a month now, right?


----------



## Walt Bulander (Nov 15, 2006)

I just checked it out, and the promotion is over.

Too bad. Crusty as he is, I loved Kitchen Confidential, and have been working my way through Les Halles Cookbook since I got a copy for a christmas present (from my vegetarian daughter! )

Just did the onion soup Les Halles last week. Awesome!!!


----------



## southerncooker (Nov 16, 2006)

Mud bug it's actually be almost two months if you ordered it when it was first posted on 9/22

Maybe they'll start arriving soon. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2006)

Guess I'll have to order one on amazon. Don't know how I missed this thread before!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2006)

Grr, me too, darn.............


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 6, 2006)

Still haven't gotten my book, but this just showed up in my email today...

Dear Participant,

Thank you for your interest in the Guide for Tasteful Living book offer 
originally available at http://www.livetastefully.msn.com/. 

We have received your request for a free copy of Anthony Bourdain’s 
"The Nasty Bits".  Due to overwhelming participation and popularity of 
this offer, we are writing to let you know that delivery of the book has 
been delayed. You should receive your book within 6-8 weeks.  We are 
working to ensure delivery of your book as quickly as possible. On behalf 
of our client, Microsoft Corporation, we thank you for your patience.

So I guess it IS still on the way...

John


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 6, 2006)

What is it? A book about beer? I just guess that because of the beer in the corner.
I'm not 21 or in US.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 6, 2006)

I got the same message as ronjohn today.  Maybe it will arrive for Christmas, eh?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone receive their book yet?  I haven't even received an email notification like ronjon55 and mudbug did.


----------



## GB (Jan 9, 2007)

Me either Katie


----------



## Toots (Jan 9, 2007)

I got an email notification a few weeks ago.... but still no book.


----------



## southerncooker (Jan 13, 2007)

Several people on another list I'm on said they received copies of Nasty Bits today. Maybe the rest of us who ordered one will also receive copies soon. Anyone here get one yet?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, tonight's show is just starting (Pacific Northwest) & I'm actually AWAKE to watch it.  Yay me - lol!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 15, 2007)

I heard the name, but never really knew who he was. Is he on Food Network or PBS??


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2007)

He used to be on the Food Network, but this show is actually on the Travel Channel.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 16, 2007)

and I still haven't received my book.  anybody else?


----------



## Toots (Jan 16, 2007)

I haven't received mine yet and I missed last night's show!  I was watching the BLASTED Golden Globes and forgot to switch over to Tony at 10 - grr!


----------



## southerncooker (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my book today and I'm looking forward to reading it. Hope others will get theirs soon. Our whole family loves No Reservations on the travel channel and was delighted when the new season started. We're adventurous eaters here and like Anthony will try almost anything once and twice if we like it.


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2007)

I just got mine today too and it is even a hardcover, not paperback 

I never got an email like some others got either, so hopefully everyone will get theirs soon too.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 17, 2007)

Got mine (hardcover) yesterday and am already about 40 pages into it.  Good old Tony does not disappoint.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2007)

I just picked up yesterday's mail, & my book was in there too.  What a nice surprise since I had forgotten all about it!!!!  I was also surprised to find it was a nice hardcover edition.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 18, 2007)

I ordered it for my son in MD and his arrived yesterday. I had forgotten all about it until he called.

He's supposed to send it to me when he's finished. Has anyone seen monkeys flying lately?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 19, 2007)

My hardback copy of _The Nasty Bits_ arrived in today's mail.  I, too, never received any type of acknowledgement or email notification.  Can't wait to start reading.


----------



## QSis (Jan 19, 2007)

Me, too - today!

How come this was free??

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Jan 19, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Me, too - today!
> 
> How come this was free??
> 
> Lee



You'll have to ask ronjon55.  He started this whole thing by posting the link.  The return address on my book's package doesn't give me a clue.  I thought it might offer some idea.  But, no.


----------



## Aria (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello ronjon55...what is the offer on the free book?  Can anyone else receive?


----------



## MJ (Jan 19, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> Hello ronjon55...what is the offer on the free book? Can anyone else receive?


The offer has ended.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine finally showed up today!  Have to try to fit in with class now. Can't wait to read it though. 

As for why it was free, it was some sort of promotional deal through MSN, that's all I found. 

John


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2007)

I just thought of something, ronjohn. D'ya suppose that MSN scam MJ warned us about in another post could have had something to do with this promotion?

I haven't been on the receiving end of the scam myself. At least so far.

Just wondering.

here's MJ's warning
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f31/security-notice-msn-scammers-19695.html


----------



## Toots (Jan 25, 2007)

My book was in my mailbox last night!  I had given up hope on getting one.....but there it was.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 25, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I just thought of something, ronjohn. D'ya suppose that MSN scam MJ warned us about in another post could have had something to do with this promotion?
> 
> I haven't been on the receiving end of the scam myself. At least so far.
> 
> ...


I guess anything is possible, but this seems unlikely. There was no request for a password. (And we actually got the books). 

Besides, whenever someone sends a request to me asking me to confirm my password, I [sarcasm] *always* [/sarcasm] give it to them. I always use the same passwords for those accounts. So when they ask what it is, I send it back to them. It reads...

Passsword: Go_to_He** 

John


----------

